
What if the speed of light were that of a cyclist? - bookofjoe
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2020/07/18/what-if-the-speed-of-light-were-that-of-a-cyclist
======
bookofjoe
>Gamow’s cyclist: a new look at relativistic measurements for a binocular
observer

[https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/full/10.1098/rspa.201...](https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/full/10.1098/rspa.2019.0703)

------
8bitsrule
Thought-experiments are fun.

Let's go down to the beach. Let's pick up a small grain of sand (1mm) and
pretend it's the size of 'our' whole solar system. How far would we have to
walk up the beach to get to the center of 'our' Milky Way?

------
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/LkfHm](https://archive.vn/LkfHm)

